# Been thinking.. need opinions



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok as Ive previously posted my plants are having some issues, probably because of light (and Im working on that) but I was thinking about doing other things to help the plants out. 

Can I put Peat Moss under my current substrate, like just put it under the planted area? and how would I do that in my established tank without emptying the water and removing everything in the tank? Could i like did a "trench" and add the peat moss where I want my plants then put my plants on top of the Peat then the substrate??


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Seems like a lot of the pet stores have net bags for media, putting your peat in a net bag might help you get it under the substrate where you want it. ?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Trying to add peat to a full tank is just asking for a mess. I'd say your best bet is to scoop out most of your gravel and replace with eco-complete. It is on the costly side, but not too bad and it wouldn't be too much needed for a 29g. It will allow you to do everything you need to without removing your fish and it makes very little mess because there is no need to rinse it.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Honestly, I've grown great plants in mediocre substrate (Fluorite), with no problems. Don't worry about messing with an already decent substrate arrangement and focus on your light.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

you could just mix eco complete or flourite with your current substrate.. it may be easier. put it in and you can use a gravel vacuum to mix it up..


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You're definately not going to be too successful adding peat to an established tank unless you drain it. It's just too light. Sry.

You also don't really need to mess with your substrate. That is unless you want to change it out all together.

Depending on what plants you want to keep, all you have to do is balance your lighting and ferts and you'll be fine. I don't use them myself but root tabs are another option.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I'm going by petsmart *cringe* today and I will look at their lights and fertilizer.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

You might want to take a look at the plants you are growing as well, some plants are easier to work with under ordinary lights and with ordinary substrate. Others will only thrive in very high maintenance situations. Maybe some other plants would be better candidates for the conditions you are trying.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I went to petsmart and I got a T8 6,700 K bulb it supposedly for planted aquariums. We will see if there is any improvement.


----------

